# Nationwide--especially cali



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, I wanted to share this link. It is for cross-referencing. These dogs are in HIGH-KILL SHELTERS and need help IMMEDIATELY.

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Please help if you can!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Link doesn't work.

The Urgent section is for individual listings of dogs. 

Please read the posting guidelines before posting in Urgent. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

*This is urgent..*

These are ALL high kill shelters with only one day available for most...

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!...hepherd-Watch-Network/158216224241145?sk=wall


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Your link still just takes me to my home page.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

so odd.. hmm..

Login | Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Ravens-German-Shepherd-Watch-Network/158216224241145

If neither of those work.. search for this name:



*Raven's German Shepherd Watch Network*



*It has SEVERAL postings daily of dogs in high-kill shelters who need help immediately.. and it is for nationwide, but the majority of the dogs are in Cali.*


----------

